# Arrowana Question



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

is there such a thing as rainbow arrowana's? Because my lfs has 3 one-inch arrows that are rainbow colored. it was bluish in top rows, greenish in the middle and yellow in the belly. or are they dyed or something? Whatever they are they looked f*cking sweet and if I had room I would have bought it.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

WOW!!! That sounds amazing!

Me want!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Young Jardinis can have a "rainbow" look.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

what are they shaped like? a silver or jardini?

at that size (you don't see small jardinis, especially not 1" do you) I'd assume that they are silvers and it's the way that the light is hitting them.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Lahot said:


> what are they shaped like? a silver or jardini?
> 
> at that size (you don't see small jardinis, especially not 1" do you) I'd assume that they are silvers and it's the way that the light is hitting them.


 I see small Jardinis that size all the time...


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Lahot said:


> what are they shaped like? a silver or jardini?
> 
> at that size (you don't see small jardinis, especially not 1" do you) I'd assume that they are silvers and it's the way that the light is hitting them.


 not sure about the shape of them. To be honest I really don't know the differnce in there shapes, just colors.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Lahot said:
> 
> 
> > what are they shaped like? a silver or jardini?
> ...


 what do they usually cost at that size?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Kory said:


> f*cking sweet


 i am not right now but thanks for saying that









soons like a silver with just the light reflecking off of it. does it have a little sack hanging from it. small arowannas will have these and should not be brought.

i also love you avatar kory


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

i never noticed he was pissing till you enlarged it... hahahah


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > f*cking sweet
> ...


 thanks


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > Lahot said:
> ...


 Depends on location and availability. Around here they range from $30 to $40 for ones about 1.5" long.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> soons like a silver with just the light reflecking off of it. does it have a little sack hanging from it. small arowannas will have these and should not be brought.


Saying "rainbow" describes a young Jardini to a tee. Young silvers are generally a steely gray/silver in color. Young Jars, however, are very colorful. Silvers develop their myriad of color as they grow, whereas Jars loose that "rainbow" effect once they reach about 3" or so. Some still stay colorful, but it's not like a metallic rainbow at all.

About buying ones with egg sacs...why not? I know plenty of people that have brought home youngsters with egg sacs and they were fine. Sure, being so young they are more sensitive to water quality, but a responsible fish keeper shouldn't have a problem with that at all. I generally don't recommend it, but it certainly can be done without much difficulty.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

dracofish said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > soons like a silver with just the light reflecking off of it. does it have a little sack hanging from it. small arowannas will have these and should not be brought.
> ...


 thanks draco it was most likely a jardini then because it was 2-3 inches or so. I guess I did'nt know they were so colorful when young.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Depends on location and availability. Around here they range from $30 to $40 for ones about 1.5" long.


roughly twice as expensive as silvers, eh? bummer :sad: would you happen to know if they are still easy to care for at that small a size, as far as feeding goes at least?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I got my Jar at that size and he wasn't any more difficult to keep than a Silver. I raised him on New Life Spectrum pellets, shredded beef heart, shrimp, and squid. He still eats this diet today at 14", except the NLS is substituted with Azoo's 9 in 1 Arowana Sticks.

Just remember that Jars can be nasty assholes. Mine now has to be kept alone, because he's almost killed everything he was kept with, including the 8" Jag and Midas...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thats whack! Did he kill the CAs by merely hounding them relentlessly and killing them by over-stressing, or did he actually bite and descale them regularly?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

He didn't kill them...I took them out of the tank before that happened. He started out by chasing them around when they came to the top of the tank and over time the bullying got worse till he wouldn't even permit them to leave their PVC tube I had in the bottom of the tank. In the end, he would flip over the tube in an effort to get them out. That was the last straw and they were removed before they really got hurt.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

oops yeah i didnt notice the 'almost'








wicked fish, indeed!


----------

